# thinking of a wheel package for the a6 avant



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

not sure i am thinking a bbs lm rep or maybe something with a deep lip. 
Do you think i could fit a 18x8 with 45 offset with a deep lip. Or should i stick with the lm rep and go 18x8 with 35 or 38 offset .


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: thinking of a wheel package for the a6 avant (audiontz)*

The +35 offset would give you more of a lip then the +45, with all other specs being equal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

